
When C extensions crash: easier debugging for your Python test suite - itamarst
https://pythonspeed.com/articles/python-c-extension-crashes/
======
ilovecaching
This is why I think Python programmers are suffering from Stockholm syndrome.
Why you'd write your app in Python and dealing with crashing C extensions,
asyncio, mypy, etc, when you can write Go, which is fast, allows you to
approach concurrency synchronously, and has a type system for anything other
than data science is beyond me.

Go is really the successor to Python more than any other language. If combines
the same love of simplicity, readability, and the "one way to do things"
approach that made Python so successful with modern day takes on
multithreading and safety.

~~~
lapnitnelav
You're missing the point of what makes Python attractive (to me at the very
least):

-> Easy to pick up

-> Ecosystem of libs : whatever domain specific problem you're dealing with, there's probably something out there to help you.

-> Ecosystem of users : be it for hiring or simply stack overflowing your issues, there's plenty of people.

All of this contributes to make Python the best Swiss Army knife of
programming.

If you go chopping some wood, I'd recommend using an axe / chainsaw / saw but
for the day to day, your generalist tool does the trick.

~~~
ilovecaching
None of those things are specific to Python. In fact Go's formal specification
is small enough to be read in one sitting, and it omits concepts like
decorators, generators, and sheds alternatives for single solutions, such as
removing inheritance in favor of only composition. Go is designed to be picked
up faster than any language.

Go is also designed to be easily understood. Python uses a lot of magic, like
MagicMock, operator overloading, any all of the fun dynamic overloading you
can do. Go favors being incredibly, stupidly simple instead.

Go also has a huge user base and although Go has no formal package repository,
Go's popularity makes it exceedingly likely that you will not just find a
package for what you're doing, but a package that is actually maintained and
being actively worked on.

There's also nothing about Go that makes it less of a generalist language than
Python.

